# Certified Professional Medical Auditor (CPMA)



## TammyFarris

I'm just wondering how many people have this credential?  I'm finding it extremely difficult to receive free CEU's to keep it.  My local chapters and our Medicare contractor offer CEU's for just about every certification except CPMA.  When I call AAPC and ask why, nobody seems to know exactly why this is, "it might have something to do with NAMAS", is the standard answer I receive.  Then I'm told I can purchase online classes that would give me 6 CPMA CEU's for $300.00!!!  However, if I had CIRCC, CASCC, CPCO or CPPM  i would have received 1.5 FREE CEU's from Novitas today for listening to their "Advanced Evaluation and Management Score Sheet webinar.  My local chapter tells me they do not get to choose the CEU's their meeting can be applied. AAPC tells them what certification they will be applied.  It's very frustrating that AAPC is not supporting the CPMA certification as well as they do all other certifications.  BE AWARE OF THIS BEFORE YOU SPEND YOUR HARD EARNED MONEY FOR THE CPMA CERTIFICATION.


----------



## rhondagranja

Agree with Tammy 100%.... Just say'in....


----------



## Emily Tilson

You can receive your CPMA Specilaty CEUs through NAMAS. With your NAMAS membership you get access to 6 webinars per year and if you view them live you end up with a total of 12 CEUs per year which is enough to maintain your CPMA credential.


----------



## murphym

*NAMAS webinars*

I would like to respond to Emily Ray's thread.  Last year the NAMAS webinars to maintain the CPMA credential were available a few days or maybe as much as week after the "live" event.  This year for the February, 20, 2013 webinar I assumed as much (albeit erroneously, as the link to access the webinar the next day was missing from the NAMAS website) and I missed my chance to view the webinar and post test the next day.  Is there anyway I may have access to that webinar at this late date?  With those missing 2 CEUs I find I will be short enough CEUs to maintain my CPMA credential.  I appreciate your help.

Thank you,

Madeline Murphy


----------



## stocki_stev

Wow, I was JUST about to purchase the study material for this cert until I read this. 

Thanks !


----------



## pfrancis1

*Cpma*

This is for Tammy. I have the CPMA credential, you can use the E/M webinars from Novitas toward your CPMA. There was earlier in the year E/M Part 1-4. I havent seen them back on yet. I have used Novitas for my CPC as well. I think Namas-especially now that they raised their fee is a waist. You can get BC Advantage for 55.00 a year and some count towards your CPMA. Local chapters if I10 related should let you put toward that credential. I have called AAPC already and requested them to add the CEU for CPMA. Hope this helps!


----------



## kljr1983

*CPMA CEU's*

I was recently contacted from someone at BC Advantage via LinkedIn & was offered free access for the 2014 Auditing course which had 4 CPMA CEU's. I believe they have low-cost resources, so might be worth checking into.


----------



## RebeccaCross*

Depending on the topic, I have received CEU's towards this certification.

http://www.navicure.com/nnr-resource-center-webinars.htm

You can also subscribe for free and you'll automatically receive emails when the next live presentation is available for registration.


----------



## smachlus

*CPMA certification*

Hello!

I have been reading this post, and I was wondering if anyone can tell me if the CEU situation has gotten any better.  I would like to study for this certification, but the CEU situation has made me rethink myself.  I would appreciate any help!  Thanks in advance!

Sephora
BS, CCS, CPC, CFE


----------



## MnTwins29

*CPMA CEU's*

Hi - I obtained this certification in February 2014 and have already been able to complete the required CE's.   I have found that when I enter a CE in the tracker, it will offer the choice of applying it to the core or to the CPMA.  This is especially true for items like the monthly magazine quiz or AAPC workshops.  I went to one for E/M auditing and it gave me the choice to enter any or all 6 CEU's to my core (CPC-H) or CPMA.


----------



## smachlus

I really appreciate your info! Thanks a bunch


----------



## MindyAnthony

Thank you for this information!  I am also considering studying for this credential. I was going to listen to the June workshop "Medical Auditing:Elevate Your Coding Career" before I decided to order the full CPMA study course.


----------



## baubry

*CPMA CEUs*

Thanks Lance - I was just entering CEUs in the Tracker and modified an entry to get credit for CPMA rather than the core. I didn't realize it worked this way - interesting.


----------



## AMM8314

Be careful doing that.  The credits have to be especially for the CPMA.  I transferred extra CEUS that I had for the CPC to the CPMA and then I called the AAPC to find out it that was ok to do and they told me those extra credits I added would not count toward the CPMA.


----------



## MnTwins29

*Oh?*

That is interesting - why would they offer the option if this wasn't allowed???  If those CEU's are not supposed to applied to CPMA, fine, but then why offer the option?


----------



## RebeccaCross*

I agree with Lance. I have not had any issues with applying CEU's towards the CPMA when given the option nor have I had any issues with the AAPC accepting them.


----------



## docmark

*NAMAS membership*

Anyone knows what are the requirements for NAMAS membership? Is auditing experience required?  I emailed NAMAS but they're not replying.


----------



## sdelth4284

I just signed up for the 4 hour workshop E&M Auditing: Stay clear of fraud, abuse, and waste. AAPC offers it in various locations in March. $149.95 for members and it provides 6 CEUs that apply toward: coding, billing, auditing, compliance, or management.


----------



## ossierand

*Cpma*

Hello, I am in the process of taking my CPMA and after hearing about the CEs I think that I am bit scared now, so my question is taking the CPMA will end up advancing me in my career ?
any advice would be greatly appreciated 
thanks


----------



## carebear979803

How do you login into the class?


----------

